# working via internet



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone! I'm just starting my thinking/planning process about moving to Mexico and would appreciate some advice. I work from home via internet for a US University, so "theoretically" I can live just about anywhere I can find a reliable internet connection. I've been thinking about moving to San Miguel or anyplace where the humidity is fairly low (I lived in Colorado the last 20 yrs, now in N. Carolina and HATE it). I love mountains! 

Right now I have about 2 MBPS (down), and it's adequate but not great. Can anyone advise me about internet connection speed and reliability in San Miguel? Any other place you might recommend that I should consider? I would rather not live in a large city, though. I like to bike and swim laps for fitness. Also I have 2 little dogs (pekingese). Any problem finding a rental that accepts pets?

Thanks!
MaryAnne


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your first challenge will be to meet the new immigration requirements without telling them that you work from home and will be doing that in Mexico. You will have to meet financial requirements for either Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente; the latter does permit you to work in Mexico.


----------



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

RVGRINGO said:


> Your first challenge will be to meet the new immigration requirements without telling them that you work from home and will be doing that in Mexico. You will have to meet financial requirements for either Residente Temporal or Residente Permanente; the latter does permit you to work in Mexico.


Thanks RVGringo, I am obviously misinformed...which is why I joined this forum. I still can't find the information about the Residente Permanente visa. I have some info about a "point system" that is applied, but I can't find info about how you get permission to work. Can I apply for that visa without having first obtained a Residente Temporal visa?
If you could enlighten me further, I would be grateful. Or do I need to consult an immigration attorney?
MaryAnne


----------



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

RVGringo, 
As a follow up, I can retire to Mexico in a few months, but I was planning to continue working for at least a couple more years. I also considered starting a consulting business offering manuscript writing and editing services to Mexican scientists who need help publishing in English language journals. I'm a PhD research scientist. I assumed I would have to get permission to work for that activity.
MaryAnne


----------



## Longford (May 25, 2012)

maradel said:


> RVGringo,
> As a follow up, I can retire to Mexico in a few months, but I was planning to continue working for at least a couple more years. I also considered starting a consulting business offering manuscript writing and editing services to Mexican scientists who need help publishing in English language journals. I'm a PhD research scientist. I assumed I would have to get permission to work for that activity.
> MaryAnne


Yes, you will need to apply for permission to work in Mexico / offer services to people residing in Mexico. It's not impossible to obtain, at the level of work you're suggesting, but there are additional 'hoops' to jump through.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I do editing and translating for Mexican (and some other Spanish-speaking) scientists. If you eventually get your consulting business up and running, let’s keep in touch. It would be great to have another colleague to recommend when I’m overloaded.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

maradel said:


> Thanks RVGringo, I am obviously misinformed...which is why I joined this forum. I still can't find the information about the Residente Permanente visa. I have some info about a "point system" that is applied, but I can't find info about how you get permission to work. Can I apply for that visa without having first obtained a Residente Temporal visa?
> If you could enlighten me further, I would be grateful. Or do I need to consult an immigration attorney?
> MaryAnne


There is a lot of obsolete information online since the implementation of the new INM law and rules. The point system has not yet been published and there are still glitches in the system, since not all INM agents have a complete grasp of the situation. The consulates are where you must apply for either of the resident visas, but they may not have all of the details on the completion process in Mexico. Basically, if you can show sufficient investment/banking accounts for the past year and/or retirement income for a similar period, you might qualify for Residente Permanente, a status that does not require renewals and does permit you to work, etc. No US car though; so plan to buy one here. Only tourists or Residente Temporal may have a foreign plated car; then only for 4 years for the Temporal status.


----------



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

Thanks Longford. I think I'll look into getting advice from an attorney. I might also see if it would be possible to negotiate an invitation from a research lab in Mexico, although I don't have any contacts there. I also don't know if that would allow me to maintain my US based job. I'll have to be creative...
Would I have to prove income source if I come in on a 180 day visitor visa?


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maradel said:


> Thanks Longford. I think I'll look into getting advice from an attorney. I might also see if it would be possible to negotiate an invitation from a research lab in Mexico, although I don't have any contacts there. I also don't know if that would allow me to maintain my US based job. I'll have to be creative...
> Would I have to prove income source if I come in on a 180 day visitor visa?


An attorney in the US won't be able to help you deal with the daunting maze of Mexican immigration laws. You need to start with the Mexican Consulate nearest you in the States to find out if you qualify for anything other than a tourist visa. And, no, you don't need to prove income to get one.


----------



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

Maesonna, 
Great! That would be wonderful! I need to polish my Spanish to be able to do translating (working on that now), but I'm experienced at converting pretty rough English versions of manuscripts into publishable quality.


----------



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

Isla Verde, Actually, I was thinking of a Mexican immigration attorney. But you're correct, I need to start with the Mexican consulate. The one in Atlanta is closest but I'll call first.


----------



## Nils (Aug 13, 2013)

Check out Playa del Carmen, there are a lot people working online here. In Playa go with Cablemas over Telmex, and try to stay away from Playacar as they have the slower internet connection here.


----------



## maradel (Aug 5, 2013)

Isla Verde said:


> An attorney in the US won't be able to help you deal with the daunting maze of Mexican immigration laws. You need to start with the Mexican Consulate nearest you in the States to find out if you qualify for anything other than a tourist visa. And, no, you don't need to prove income to get one.


Update: I called the Mexican Consulate in Atlanta and all they did was direct me to the website. 
I checked out their website and on the page for visas (english version) under the economic solvency category, this is shown:
Original and photocopy of proof of employment or pension with monthly income free of tax equivalent of four hundred days of minimum wage in Mexico City (aprox. 2,100.00 USdls.), for the last six months.

So, it looks to me like I can show proof of employment income, and not necessarily proof of pension income. 

MaryAnne

I also got a recommendation for an immigration attorney in Mexico who may be able to clarify things for me, but I haven't called yet.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Expecting a Mexican attorney to clarify INM matters at this time may be an expensive error. Just apply, as is required, at your nearest consulate. Then, within 180 days, move to Mexico and report to INM with your proof of address within 30 days of entering the country. Everything will fall into place.
Remember, the consulate is not INM. They are simply issuing a pre-approval in your passport. INM in Mexico, at or near your destination/residence, will complete the process.


----------

